# Now I need steaks - good cheap steaks



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't lecture me or tell me I gotta get prime or wagu! 
Need 9 1.5" TBones. Thinking about sams or maybe oaks. Want good steaks and figuring about $10 - $12 each. Any ideas?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Call Kevin at The Butcher Shoppe. Best steaks in the area.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you go to publix and axe the meat dude they will cut them to order. Not "prime" but pretty darned good for the money.


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

The Butcher Shoppe. They usually have some of the best choice steaks around (and great prime stuff as well). Much better than the choice grade that most chain stores carry.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Get all the guys flank steak. Get yourself a giant wagu steak. Sit back and enjoy yours. Publix has pretty good steaks and grocery outlet in Pcola has good steaks. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been liking Grocery Outlet also.
And yes, Butcher Shoppe is awesome.
But... price matters.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Publix will cut "choice" steaks for you.

Dunno if the Butcher Shoppe is cheaper, but "Choice" is "choice".

That whole "Angus" thing is beefshit.

Jim


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Run over to costco in Mobile and buy Prime for less than publix. Last time I was there which was about a month ago they had prime ribeye for 7.99 a pound and will cut it for you. I bought prime whole packer briskets for 2.89 a pound.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Groceey Outlet in Milton. Tell em a day before and they will cut as thick as you want. Or use too!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Support local business. I'd bet a month of paychecks The Butcher Shoppe will be cheaper than Publix and guaranteed to be a better grade of meat. Publix meat is way over priced for what it is.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Support local business. I'd bet a month of paychecks The Butcher Shoppe will be cheaper than Publix and guaranteed to be a better grade of meat. Publix meat is way over priced for what it is.


.......That's what we need on these type threads - advice with a little "meat" to back it up - how much would a month of paychecks be? I'm betting my current wedding/slow business problems may just get solved by my favorite bearded mod.!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

.......on hold. just daydreamn' while I wait.....anybody know how much a new Ranger boat costs?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> .......on hold. just daydreamn' while I wait.....anybody know how much a new Ranger boat costs?


I make enough to buy a pack of 305s and a Natty tall boy twice a day.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> I make enough to buy a pack of 305s and a Natty tall boy twice a day.


I may lose the great amount of respect I have for you if you start wafflin' on our deal....but I don't know what a 305s is..... googling "Yamaha 305s" now


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So here's the deal for anybody interested. Publix custom cut choice 1.5" t bones quantity of 9 - $10.99 per pound
Butcher shop - same exact price
I think butcher shop choice will be better than publix choice so I'll do butcher shop tomorrow
.....and even though technically, the bearded wonder boy owes me a month of paychecks (since the weren't cheaper) I'll let him off the hook since I wouldn't have called if he hadn't stuck his hairy neck out!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> So here's the deal for anybody interested. Publix custom cut choice 1.5" t bones quantity of 9 - $10.99 per pound
> Butcher shop - same exact price
> I think butcher shop choice will be better than publix choice so I'll do butcher shop tomorrow
> .....and even though technically, the bearded wonder boy owes me a month of paychecks (since the weren't cheaper) I'll let him off the hook since I wouldn't have called if he hadn't stuck his hairy neck out!


Just talked to Kevin. He said he's gonna take care of you. So I win. Get 10 steaks and drop one off at the house for me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ordered!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought two T-bones from Kevin last weekend. They were red tagged, I paid about $18 for both. You could cut either side of the bone with a fork. Cooked em to MR in a very hot frying pan. Delish.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> ordered!


I go to the Yacht Club and mention his name and they charge me more.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I go to the Yacht Club and mention his name and they charge me more.


Try that at Hubs or the Sports Bar and they slap you with a 2 week ban.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> Try that at Hubs or the Sports Bar and they slap you with a 2 week ban.


Good info. I was thinking about heading to Hubs sometime soon. He tells me he's a regular.....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Good info. I was thinking about heading to Hubs sometime soon. He tells me he's a regular.....


Hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I go to the Yacht Club and mention his name and they charge me more.


They will spit in your food if you mention my name there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I mentioned his name at the butcher shop and it was dead silence.... I don't think they knew who he was!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That's funny...

Jim


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Picked up my steaks from the butcher shop today and got a lesson on the difference between a "t" bone and a porterhouse "t" bone. These are true 1.5" porterhouse, a little over 1.5 pounds each. All have the ny strip on one side of the bone and nice big fillets on the other. Beautiful meat for sure. Quoted price per pound went up a bit and they were so petty, I almost paid it but mentioned it and they repriced it back to $10.99 per pound. Hope I don't burn them!


----------

